# Tempestade Tropical ERIKA (Atlântico 2009 #5)



## Vince (1 Set 2009 às 22:04)

No Atlântico a leste das Caraíbas formou-se a *Tempestade Tropical Erika*.








Um avião a estudar nesta altura o sistema encontrou uma circulação à superfície que não está perfeitamente fechada mas foi suficiente para o NHC considerar o sistema como ciclone tropical e dados de vento recolhidos pelo avião justificaram a nomeação directa do sistema como Tempestade Tropical.

Imagem com os dados do avião que investiga o sistema e a localização do LLC bem como a natureza um pouco alongada do mesmo:







A Erika continua com o centro a oeste da convecção apresentando em contrapartida um excelente outflow nos níveis altos devido à presença de um anticiclone em altura sobre o sistema.

À partida não se deve intensificar muito nos próximos dias devido à estrutura imperfeita que tem agora e sobretudo porque está previsto um aumento do windshear.


----------



## criz0r (1 Set 2009 às 23:16)

As ilhas da Antígua e Barbuda actualmente na rota da Erika podem ainda assim deparar-se com Ventos de 90km/h com rajadas superiores e chuvas fortes.


----------



## Vince (2 Set 2009 às 00:37)

Convecção bastante profunda neste momento


----------



## Vince (2 Set 2009 às 10:25)

Decorre nesta altura o 2º voo de reconhecimento à Erika e tem sido difícil ao mesmo encontrar uma circulação bem definida, o que se percebe pela rota que o avião tem tomado encontrando diferentes centros. Bastante confusa a Erika nos níveis baixos.






Contudo nas últimas horas houve um novo foco convectivo mais a Oeste, pode ser que seja por ali que se estabeleça um LLC definitivo. O avião tem se concentrado agora nessa zona e ainda fará uma passagem por aí.

Para já não há grandes alterações nas previsões, com alguns modelos a preverem o aumento do windshear a impedir que se fortaleça e outros contudo a preverem que chegue a furacão. O NHC mantém a previsão da Erika apenas como tempestade tropical.


----------



## under (2 Set 2009 às 18:14)

Vince disse:


> Decorre nesta altura o 2º voo de reconhecimento à Erika e tem sido difícil ao mesmo encontrar uma circulação bem definida, o que se percebe pela rota que o avião tem tomado encontrando diferentes centros. Bastante confusa a Erika nos níveis baixos.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



onde arranjam essas fotos a cores e como sabem ke o aviao esta a fazer a passagem neste momento?


----------



## Vince (3 Set 2009 às 01:59)

under disse:


> onde arranjam essas fotos a cores e como sabem ke o aviao esta a fazer a passagem neste momento?



Sobre as imagens de satélite, vê este tópico que tem toneladas de link's:
 Links Úteis e Climatologia da Época de Furacões no Atlântico

Sobre o avião, como todos os anos fazem esta pergunta várias vezes, respondi-te no tópico das perguntas frequentes:
 Perguntas e Respostas frequentes do Seguimento Tropical


----------



## Vince (4 Set 2009 às 15:59)

A ERIKA como se adivinhava desde há dias não é mais um ciclone tropical, tendo sido lançado o último aviso por parte do NHC.
É apenas uma perturbação desorganizada capaz de deixar localmente chuva nas zonas onde passar. Ficará em vigilância para o caso de se regenerar após passar a Hispaniola.








> Tropical Depression ERIKA
> 
> ZCZC MIATCPAT1 ALL
> TTAA00 KNHC DDHHMM
> ...


----------



## Zapiao (6 Set 2009 às 20:02)

A pressao d 1009 mb é normal p uma tempestade desta natureza?


----------



## Vince (6 Set 2009 às 21:50)

Zapiao disse:


> A pressao d 1009 mb é normal p uma tempestade desta natureza?



A Erika já se dissipou, mas pressões dessa ordem são as normais no início destas perturbações, normalmente o ponto de partida ronda os 1008/1012mb. Como a Erika nunca teve uma centro à superfície definido nem nunca esteve associado à convecção mais forte, a pressão nunca chegou a baixar por o seu centro não estar fechado ou definido. Quer a Erika quer o Danny, muito provavelmente se estivessem em mar alto longe das ilhas nem teriam sido classificados dado os problemas estruturais que tinham como ciclones tropicais.


----------

